

Booking.com App UI concept  - therealmessi
http://modernmobilemachine.tumblr.com/post/62103699920/updated-shot-from-the-booking-com-app-concept

======
erichurkman
I don't think comparing the raw numbers of hotels, b&bs, or hostels tells me
(as a consumer) enough to warrant burning the byline of each city. If it's an
app, and for booking.com, I would rather see the effective cost to reach each
city from my current location via the most common travel method (train, plane,
etc). It would give an interesting opportunity to A/B test different date,
price, and travel options, too.

(For someone in London, is it better to show a fun trip to Paris this weekend?
vs. someone in Seattle to Paris, which is far more pricy travel plans and
requires extensive travel plans for the average consumer.)

~~~
therealmessi
Thanks or the feedback! That's exactly what the Routes tab in the screenshot
is for. It is going to show users the different places other people have
visited leaving from where they currently are, as well as the most used travel
methods as you stated, price and distance. It'll also allow you to link
multiple locations together into a travel Route to get a breakdown of your
overall trip.

I'll be sure to post a link to more shots showcasing the Routes feature. Keep
in mind Booking.com is mainly a hotel booking service, so the thinking here is
that the average person may already know where they want to go, they just
don't know where they're going to stay. I do think there is still an unmet
need to provide an easy way to find places to go to for those who don't have
any particular travel plans yet and are looking for interesting locations. I
think this is a direction booking.com can go to expand their service
offerings.

